# Scandanavian Currency



## Bloom (Jun 30, 2010)

We are going to Scandanavia and we have a Euro Cash Passport for the countries we will be passing through and were wondering if we should use that at ATMs in Scandanavia or have a Sterling Cash Passport. We will be taking small amounts of cash for each country but want to have the use of a pre-loaded card for the bulk of our money. Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we use a caxton card for the eurozone. But no good for outside the area - they do a multi currency card which might be useful.

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/cards_description.asp


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Card*

I just use my Nationwide card, despite the new charges.

Lot less hassle and the rate is still far better than any of the Travel money shops.

TM


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

After watching fake Britain yesterday, I wouldn't get any 50 euro notes. There are thousands and thousands of fakes in circulation apparently, and a couple of innocent Brits ended up in prison for passing one.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We have a Halifax Clairty Card which gives exceptional rates for foreign use (no loading, often better then the rate we have calculated on the day) and is accepted worldwide. All transactions are also insured, so if something goes wrong its not "your" money that goes missing.

We also use the same card to withdraw cash - it is fee free, but you get charged interest so depending how close to your billing date you use it will determine your interest. Never more than £2-3 on a £300 withdrawal for us in experience. As the card also gives £5 cashback if you spend over £300 a month (if you are a current account holder) this is in effect cancels out any interest. 

All parking metres take cards in Sweden/Norway so I wouldn't worry about having any cash - we're actually struggling to get rid of ours!


----------

